# Brother GT451 Or Polyprint Texjet?



## hossein761

Hi everyone!
I am new here and trying to make a T-shirt Business.
I Have to choices for the printers: 
1-Brother GT451 max 600dpi
2-Polyprint Texjet max 2280dpi
I am wondering which to to choose, and I need to know the approximate price of Polyprint.
I appreciate your help


----------



## martinwoods

Don't know the answer to the question about price on the polyprint. I can only say I have a brother and I love it.
Do a search on the forums under dtg and you will find a ton of good info.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## WholesalePrint

Try a mod1. We seen it at the show and was pretty ipressed


----------



## JeridHill

WholesalePrint said:


> Try a mod1. We seen it at the show and was pretty ipressed


Not sure if I talked to you at the show or not, but I was in the booth with Mark, Brett, Leah Anne & Susan.

We had a great time and met a lot of new people, and seen a lot of old friends.

Glad you liked the Mod1, it's definitely turning heads!


----------



## martinwoods

Hi Jerid it did look good
It was nice to see you again. Hope all goes well with the new project


----------



## JeridHill

Hi there! I saw you and was going to say hi but was with someone. When I turned around you were gone! Unless I'm crazy and actually said hi and don't remember, I am officially saying hi now!!


----------



## George B

The price of the Texjet printer is 12.500 Euro in most European countries. Where do you come from hossein?


----------



## hossein761

Iran my friend.


----------



## hossein761

The reason that I am a bit reluctant about these 2 brands is that Brother is 600dpi but Polyprint Texjet is 2880dpi!! Texjet seams to have a better print quality but i don't have a good feeling about it.
Any Ideas?


----------



## martinwoods

I saw texjet at the sgia show last year I think, it may have been the year before
I emailed back in November and nobody ever did reply so we bought another printer. I figure if they can't get back to me in over a year their support ma not be much better. But that is just me.
As I said I do have the brother and love it also have an anajet and hope to love it


----------



## harleyrider11

Are the Mod1's available for purchase


----------



## JeridHill

harleyrider11 said:


> Are the Mod1's available for purchase


Yes they are. I know at the show there were at least 25 sold, so after talking with Belquette, new orders will be available for delivery in December.


----------



## harleyrider11

How much are they


----------



## JeridHill

harleyrider11 said:


> How much are they


I'm trying not to make this a sales post and respect the forum rules. But this is pertinent information, and is not currently available on any other site.

Mod1 - No White, $15,495
Mod1 - W/ White, $16,495

Mod2 - No White, $25,495
Mod2 - W/ White, $26,495

The Mod2 is the same as the Mod1 with the exception of 2 modules that run back to back. You can set one up with 8 channels of white, the other with dual CMYK. Or you can set one up with Eco-Solvent inks and the other with Textile inks, with or without white.

Of course the Mod1 with no white would be dual CMYK.


----------



## Mistewoods

I saw some info and pictures on the printer DAGuide has in prototype. It looked really interesting and at under $10,000 may turn a few heads.


----------



## Adam Selene

Mistewoods said:


> I saw some info and pictures on the printer DAGuide has in prototype. It looked really interesting and at under $10,000 may turn a few heads.


any more info on this?


----------



## birnokta

Hi, we're actually printing with a polyprint texjet in Istanbul/Turkey.
Feel free to contact us for support and suggestion on this machine


----------

